# PARADIGM-its all about the speakers you love to listen



## Guest

PARADIGM talk here-its all about the speakers you love to listen

The title speaks for itself

News and pictures all should be here

Let us know:
What Paradigm speakers do you have? 
What do you use to power them with?
What size is your room?
and maybe even show a picture or two.


----------



## Guest

Here is my setup:
Processor:
Anthem Statement D2 Audio/Video Processor with 4 HDMI inputs which are all used
Remote: 
Universal Remote Control - MX 3000
AMPS: 
Anthem Statement A2
Rotel-RMB1075
Speakers: 
PARADIGM: Signature S4 and C3
Velodyne SUB: DD 12
B&W: CDM SNT
Projector: 
Hitachi HDPJ52
Video Sources: 
OPPO DV-970HD DVD Audio/Video SACD Player with HDMI
Pioneer: DV-79AVi DVD Audio/Video SACD Player with HDMI
Toshiba HDDVD with HDMI
Cable: 
Explorer 8300HD - HD cable box with HDMI
Protection: 
Monster Power: HTS 5100 Signature Series
Cabling: 
HDMI Cable: BJC Series-2 HDMI Cables
Audio and Coax by Monster Cable THX


----------



## F1 fan

Hi elmac ,I do not own Paradigms but I must compliment you on the very fine system you have there.And a lot of it is Canadian made eh!

I see you are in Rexdale,I am in Peterborough.


----------



## Guest

F1 fan said:


> Hi elmac ,I do not own Paradigms but I must compliment you on the very fine system you have there.And a lot of it is Canadian made eh!
> 
> I see you are in Rexdale,I am in Peterborough.


Thank you F1
I just love Paradigm family sound


----------



## Mitch G

My very modest setup:

Paradigm Atoms for satellites and surrounds.
Paradigm CC-170 for center.
SVS 25-31 PC+ sub with BFD (replaced a PDR-10).
Driven by Yamaha receiver (5640 or something? It works that's all I care about. )

Music fed by a Squeezebox.
Video fed by an old Toshiba DVD player connected to a Sony 50" LCD RPTV.


Mitch


----------



## Wayde

Mitch, still a nice system. The Atoms are nice. I use Minis as my rear chanel and they're quite good speakers.

My center channel is probably the nicest speaker I own, paradigm CC-570, big beefy center, I am considering matching front but for now I have NHT front speakers, not a good match because they're acoustic suspension speakers. I'm caught between two worlds, paradigm and NHT. I love 'em both but Paradigm will probably win because I get them cheaper up here in Canada


----------



## Wayde

BTW Elmac, dang nice system ... darned - darned good stuff there.


----------



## khellandros66

Elmac it is one of my hopes to upgrade to a Paradigm Signature System, especially after hearing them locally.

I'd probably would go with S4, C3, ADP's (4), and a pair of Servo's

~Bob


----------



## Guest

Atom's and Mini's are great speakers 
Friend of my got a set of atoms about 2 years ago and he wouldn't trade them for anything (at this time) 
Both speakers are great for small rooms and both perform well.


----------



## Guest

khellandros66 said:


> Elmac it is one of my hopes to upgrade to a Paradigm Signature System, especially after hearing them locally.
> 
> I'd probably would go with S4, C3, ADP's (4), and a pair of Servo's
> 
> ~Bob


Hello Bob,

You will find S4's Very responsive and C3 is one of the best center channels out there on the market.
People don't realize that in HT setup, center channel works 70% more than any other speaker. Having a great center channel Like C3 or C5 will really improve your experience of watching movies.


----------



## Guest

Wayde said:


> BTW Elmac, dang nice system ... darned - darned good stuff there.


Wayde Thank you
Years of upgrading and a "small" HT bug :jiggy:


----------



## Woochifer

I decided on the Paradigm Studio v.2 series after a long summer of speaker auditions five years ago. They simply had the sound that best matched with my preferences and music/movie sources. I bought my initial pair of Studio 40s in 2001, added the Studio CC center speaker in 2002, and the Studio 20 surrounds in 2003 (bought them right after Paradigm announced the Studio v.3 series) to complete the 5.1 setup. 

I used some mismatched surround speakers as a temporary measure from the beginning, but timbre matching the speakers all the way around and getting them into the proper alignment (in particular with the surrounds by elevating them 1' above ear level and pointing them directly at one another) made for an astounding improvement in sound quality and overall imaging coherency.

From the beginning, I've used a Yamaha RX-V800 to power the system, and the virtual surround DSP options on that receiver worked very well when my setup only had two or four speakers. Those Paradigms are paired with an Adire Audio Rava (250W sealed sub built around Adire's 12" Shiva driver). The room itself is 13'x18' and the acoustics are pretty bad. But, with some homemade acoustic panels and the BFD, it all sounds pretty good. 

Aside from some additional tweaks to the acoustics, I have no plans to upgrade the audio side of my system until more products supporting DD+, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD start appearing. Now that the Studio v.4 and Signature v.2 series are about to hit stores, I'll hopefully drop by my local dealer and get a listen to those new models. 











_View of the front setup. The center speaker sits on a 1" layer of seat cushion foam, both to dampen external resonances and to keep the speaker anchored to the top of the TV, which has a forward slope._









_View of the surround speakers. Those speaker stands come from Sound Anchor, and the platform height is fully adjustable from 5" to 45". I opted for the Sound Anchors because they were the only adjustable speaker stand I found that could support the 28 lb. of the Studio 20 (they can actually support 100 lbs.). Most of the time, I keep the speakers at the tallest height, but sometimes with multichannel music I like to lower the surrounds by about 7" so that they are only slightly higher than the speakers up front._


----------



## JCD

Wow.. that is a seriously sweet system you've got there Elmac. I agree, I think Paradigm is one of the best brands out there. Especially for the price, it's dang hard to beat.. at least to my ears.:nerd: 

Anyway, my system is as follows:
Front L/R -- Studio 60's v2
Front Center -- Studio CC v2
Surrounds -- ADP370's v2
Sub: PW2200
Receiver -- Denon 2802​
The room is horrible, the layout stinks (dang WAF), yet, they still sound good to me. Granted, they don't image for nothing, but I still like the sound. It does frustrate me that the space is so compromised when I think of what the sound could be. :duh: 

JCD


----------



## Guest

Woochifer,
Your setup looks nice and clean.
Well done


----------



## basementjack

I've got paradigm's too...
studio 60's v2 front
Studio CC v2 Center
Studio/ADP - surround
Servo 15 - sub

I use a rotel 1056/1075 combo to drive it all, and I am very happy with the results.


----------



## Guest

basementjack said:


> I've got paradigm's too...
> studio 60's v2 front
> Studio CC v2 Center
> Studio/ADP - surround
> Servo 15 - sub
> 
> I use a rotel 1056/1075 combo to drive it all, and I am very happy with the results.


This is a great setup.
I had the same one with 1075 and 60s with cc about 3 years ago
Cool any pics?


----------



## basementjack

I'll have to take some pictures - 

I'm just getting the room back together after a small leak led to a small hole in the drywall which led to a larger hole, etc... the drywall is up and painted now, and one more evening of work on the battery sump pump and I should be back in business.


----------



## Mitch G

Woochifer: Time to upgrade the video part. What is that? A CRT-based TV? 


Mitch


----------



## basementjack

Mitch You live in Naperville too?

There seem to be alot of us from the western suburbs out here (I'm in Lisle)


----------



## Guest

Front= Studio 60's v3
Center= CC470's v3
Sides= ADP470's v3
Backs=Studio 20's v3
subs= 2 Servo 15's v1

Yamaha RXV1600 runs the show.
Panny S77 DVD
BenQ PE7700 720p projector
BFD 2496
MX500 remote



Carl


----------



## Guest

kickingrass said:


> Front= Studio 60's v3
> Center= CC470's v3
> Sides= ADP470's v3
> Backs=Studio 20's v3
> subs= 2 Servo 15's v1
> 
> Yamaha RXV1600 runs the show.
> Panny S77 DVD
> BenQ PE7700 720p projector
> BFD 2496
> MX500 remote
> 
> 
> 
> Carl


Hey Carl,

Nice setup you have there
How do you like Yamaha and Paradigm Combo


----------



## Guest

Elmac,

Thanks for the compliment.
I like the combo very much. I have always had good luck with Yamaha gear. I bought it mainly for HDMI switching but always have liked Yamaha's functionality. It is familiar to me after all these years.
Of course my dream system would be Anthem gear like yours. Just not the right time to spend that kinda dough.

Carl


----------



## Guest

Carl,

as long as you are happy, there is no need to change,
I picked up a HT bug :whew: yet again about a year ago and this was the outcome.
Its one of those things 
All I need now is 1080p PJ but I will wait for now
S6 (my dream speaker) will be out by December and this will be my gift 
And I will be done for a bit, at least till PJ (so I think)


----------



## Woochifer

Well, I did say that I had no upgrade plans on the _audio_ side! 

In actuality, the best HD picture still comes from direct-view CRTs IMO. Unfortunately, they are limited to 34" (at one point, 40" direct view HDTVs were available) and weigh about 200 lbs. at that size, which makes direct view an impractical choice for a lot of people. But, as nice as the plasma, DLP, and LCD TVs can look, they do have their drawbacks especially with the SD programs that still dominate the broadcast/cable/satellite schedules.


----------



## thewong

My setup :

Front = Monitor 7 
Center = cc-370
surround = Atom

DIY Sub = clarion car sub 10 400w sealed box (sould be change soon)

Yamaha RX-V2500 
Yamaha DVDS550B

Alesis RA300 for the sub

All that stuff in a small room 10x9


----------



## Guest

Very Nice Thewong,
and another member with Yam and paradigm combo.
Any pics of the system yet


----------



## thewong

No pic for now ...


----------



## Guest

Update
First Paradigm Signature V#2 will be leaving MFG mid January
:jump: 
:jump:


----------



## Kerbango

My system:

Monitor 11 v.4 Mains
CC 370 v.4 Center

HSU VTF-3 Mk2 Sub with BFD

Yamaha RX-V2500
dbx BX-2 4-Channel Power Amp (Used to bi-amp the Monitor 11s)

Sony KD-34XBR960 34" Direct View HDTV
Sony DVP-NS575P DVD Player - Maybe Santa will get me the new OPPO DV-981HD :daydream: 

I don't have a picture but here is a diagram of my room


----------



## Guest

Very Nice Kerbango,
You never know about Santa,
Where you good this YEAR  ?


----------



## Guest

Hello everyone.

My Paradigm/Anthem system:

Displays:
Sony "Ruby" VPL-VW100 1080p 3 chips SXRD projector (ISF calibrated by Michael TLV)
Da-Lite Hi-Power Da-Snap Pro-Trim 110'' diagonal screen
Sony 40XBR800 (ISF calibrated by Michael TLV) (second room for the kids)
Toshiba 34HFX83 (ISF calibrated by MichaelTLV) (third room)
Clarion VMA5894 5.8" LCD TFT screen (in the HT, to avoid using the projector for calibrations and DVD-A listening)

Masking system:
4-way motorized masking system from HTIQ 

Pre/pro for the HT:
Anthem Statement D2 (Gennum VXP scaler at 1080p out to Sony Ruby)

Sources:
Toshiba HD-A1 (HD-DVD player)
Toshiba HD-AX2 coming soon (HD-DVD player) !!!
2X X-Box 360 HD-DVD add-on
Pioneer Elite BDP-HD1 Blu-ray coming really soon !!!
Oppo 970HD (for 480i over HDMI to Gennum scaler...)
Denon 1910 DVI-player (third room)

DVD Recorder:
Pioneer DVR-633H-S

Amps (HT):
Anthem Statement P2 (2X325W)
Anthem Statement P5 (5X325W) 

Speakers:
Paradigm Signature S8 (2X)
Paradigm Signature C5 
Paradigm Signature S2 (4X)
Paradigm Signature Servo (2X)

HD-decoders:
Star Choice DSR-500 (component to Sony 40XBR800)
Star Choice DSR-505 (DVI to Toshiba 34HFX83)
Star Choice DSR-530 HD-PVR (DVI to Gennum scaler to Sony Ruby VPL-VW100)



















And since this thread is about Paradigm. Signature S8










Paradigm Signature S2 in the columns.


----------



## Guest

Welcome Lev,
Your room and Equipment is my dream


----------



## Guest

Love my Paradigms too!

Monitor 7 v3 mains (biamped on the 1075)
CC-170 centre
ADP-170 surrounds
Cinema CC centre surround
PDR-10 sub - small but plenty of horsepower for my small room (11x16)

All these speakers are run by a Rotel RSP1068 processor, RMB-1075 and AMC 2N100-5 power amps

Sweet sweet music and surround sound heaven! 

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Snatcher

Hello guys, you have great setups. I currently have only 2 Paradigm speakers in my system, but when I find a store that sells me a center and maybe surrounds here in Mexico, I will buy them in a heartbeat.

My current setup consists of:

Paradigm Studio 60 v2 mains
B&W LCR 600 as center
B&W DM 600 S3 as surrounds
Velodyne VRP-1000 sub
Loewe Aconda 38" HDTV Direct View CRT
Onkyo TX-SR604 
Toshiba HD-A1
PS3 for Blu-ray
Denon 900 for multiregion DVD playback
Yamaha EQ 70 for the direct analogue out from the Toshiba (I need it to compensate for my room acoustics), the built in Onkyo EQ compensates for HDMI and toslink inputs.


----------



## Guest

I own Paradigms, and love em!!

My set-up:
Monitor 7v.4
CC-390 centre channel
Mini monitor surrounds
Toshiba hd-dvd hdmi
Panasonic 32 inch lcd
monster power conditioner
denon 2910 dvd player
denon 3805 receiver

Pics comming soon


----------



## psyduck103

Can my S8s be upgraded to v2?


----------



## Stevie Joe Stock

Mits WS55809
Marantz SR8500
Paradigm cc570v3
Paradigm 60v3 front
Paradigm 20v3 rear
SVS 20-39+
Panasonic RP62 DVD
D* 10-250 DVR TIVO HD soon D*20-250 DVR
:clap:


----------



## Guest

Hey all 

Current....

Front: Phantom V3's (Hopefully changed To Signature's In near Future!)
Center: CC-170
Surrounds: ADP-170
Rear Surround: Atoms

SUB: PW-2200 W/BFD

Receiver: Yamaha RXV-2400

DVD Players.... They Broke....

DVD,HD,Divx, etc... Player... Good Old HomeTheater PC and Fast Net Connection To Download HD DVD Rips I already Own on DVD :bigsmile: 


Projector: BenQ PE8700+
Scaler: DVDO Iscan HD+


----------



## reed.hannebaum

Elmac,

What a terrific system you have! I am very impressed.

My room size is 13.5' X 24' X 7.5' and the acoustics are OK. Being of modest means I have gradually pieced together a system composed mainly of used equipment, but I really love the sound.

AMPS
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V1400
Main: Yamaha M65
Sub: Carver TFM-35 & Carvin DCM600

SPEAKERS
Front L/R: Paradigm Reference Studio 20 V.3 (M65)
Front Subs: 2, sealed 3.1 cu.ft. /w Dayton RSS390HF 15" (TFM-35)
Rear Sub: SVS 20-39CS+ (DCM600)
Center: Paradigm CC-370 V.3 (RX-V1400)
Side Surrounds: Paradigm ADP-370 V.3 (RX-V1400)
Rear Surrounds: Paradigm Monitor 3 V.3 (RX-V1400)
Zone 2: 1978 Vintage Floorstanding Advents (RX-V1400)

Front L/R/Sub Processor: Behringer X3200 (toy; usually bypassed)
Front L/R/Sub Xover: dbx 223
Front Sub Equalizer: BFD
Rear Sub Equalizer: ART 351

SOURCES
DVD: Pioneer DV-578A & Oppo OPDV971H (used a lot)
VCR: Sony SLV-N500 (used rarely)
Cassette: AKAI GX-M10 (used rarely)
Turntable: Technics SL-QD35 /w Grado Cart. (used some)
PC Soundcard: Creative X-FI Platinum (used a lot)
Cable Box: Motorola (used some)

CABLES
Interconnection: Monster, Rat Shack Gold, Blue Jean, Pro Gold Toslink
Speaker: #12 Sound King (bi-wire to mains & center)

MISC.
Front L/R Stands: Haropa 55SPL
IR Extender: TR-8100

POWER
Whole-House Suppressor: Intermatic IG3240RC
HT Feed: #10AWG Dedicated Home Run
Isolation Transformers: 2 Powervar ABC1200-11
Conditioning/Distribution: Panamax & Isobar IB-8

TOOLS
Computer Aided Room Analyzer (CARA 2.1)
Room Equalizer Wizard (REW)
TrueRTA
RightMark Audio Analyzer (RMAA)
Radio Shack SPL Meter


----------



## cafyon

Hello everyone,

This newbie is upset since there are no PARADIGM resellers/agents/whatsoever in Turkey. But if there were, I would buy Reference Studio 100 v.3 or 60 v.3.

PARADIGM users, btw, how do you listen them, with the grilles on or off? I heard that some PARADIGM models are advised to be listened with grilles on! Actually they look lovely without the grilles, at least their photos are!

Still hope to have one...


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

Just got new paradigm's last month, studio reference 60's,cc 590, adp 590, siesmic 12
these things are awesome:bigsmile: , I'm upgrading from jbl mini's

using a Yamaha rxv 3300, sounds great lots of power ,but would like to upgrade to seperates
soon,probably Anthem.
currently set up in the family room,but will start a dedicated room in the basement this summer.
thanks


----------



## dpnaugle

WOW! Levesque's HT is the Bomb. Now I have something to shoot for. 

Here is a few pics of bringing home my new Paradigms Studios

http://myht.shutterfly.com/action/


----------



## srckkmack

I agree... That HT of Levesque's is awesome! I'd love to watch some movies and listen to music in there.

Don: Congrat's on your new system. I haven't heard the V4's yet. How do they compare to the V3's? That white mid-range catches your attention and looks funky. How does the SVS SB-12+ blend with them?

I've got the V3 60's, along with a CC-470 and V3 20's. My sub is an older M&K V125, which blends in well. On the front end, I've got the pre-outs of a Yamaha RX-V2400 feeding an Outlaw Audio Model 755 5x200W amp. This system is in my great room with vaulted cielings and reflections galore. One of these days (hopefully soon!) I'll address the room acoustics, but I'm limited to what I can do because of the arrangement and decor. I really like my paradigms :bigsmile: .

- Steve


----------



## dpnaugle

The v4 sound awesome. I think you would be pleased with them. I listened to the v3 and v4 and liked the v4 better but there was the new version factor there also.

My apartment is not the best in terms of room acoustics but I am working on it. I should receive the SB-12 tomorrow and expect it to blend well with the studios. I have not tuned this system yet b/c until last night I had not purchased all the speakers; I picked up 2 ADP-590's

:T 


DN

http://myht.shutterfly.com/action/


----------



## Warpdrv

Wow, some beautiful systems there, I wish I had room for a dedicated theater.

Well I too just finished my HT setup, and I am extremely pleased with it so far..
New house so I finally got what I always wanted {for now}:daydream: 
Sound is fantastic from this setup, and just shakes my house. 
Paradigms are awesome, I wish I could have afforded the Signature Series, but someday it will happen. Painting this week, and then to start room treatments.
Slow going, but its awesome how its all come together so far....:T 

Paradigm Studio .v4s
Studio 100's, CC-690 and 20's for rears....
SVS PB12-Plus/2
Rotel RMB-1095 200x5
Pioneer Elite 82 - pre/pro (temp) Maybe a Statement D2 or Rotels next gen Pre/Pro
Dish HD receiver.
Panasonic 50" 9uk 
Yamaha DVD/divx player
Modded Xbox for streaming from Dual terabyte servers for music, movies, & pics across Cat6e Gigabyte network.


----------



## Sonnie

Nice setup Warp and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## Warpdrv

Thanks Sonnie, I actaully have been here before awhile back, had to re-sign up, (couldn't find my login info) when I started into this venture doin my homework... which I think for the most part payed off !!!
I wanted to do it right the first time.... 
I was here checking out the BFD info and threads... I have been bouncin back and forth with the other forums in search of knowledge...

Great place.... thanks


----------



## billman1965

Greetings all!
My setup is....
Studio 100 (v.4) mains, cc-690, adp 590's and servo 15 sub. This is driven by Rotel 1095 5X200wpc amp, and Krell HTS 7.1 (amazing btw...), pioneer DV-59avi universal dvd, and Marantz SA11-1 SACD/CD player (also amazing). Cables are a mix of Audioquest Rockefeller speaker cables, AQ Hawk digital IC, and Signal balanced interconnects. I am working on acoustical treatments right now, which can be tough with a low WAF, but it is my addiction (AKA hobby).

I LOVE THE SHACK!
More good info here than anywhere else on the web!

Thinking of my next upgrade, and looking for suggestions....

Regards,
Billman:devil:


----------



## Owen Bartley

I'm a huge fan of my Paradigms too.

C: CC 370 v.2
L/R: Monitor 7 v.3
SL/SR: Mini Monitor v.2

I got the Minis and the CC after university, and then a few years ago I was able to pick up a pair of Monitor 7s which had been my goal for a long time.

Holy ****, I just noticed the crazy new monitor series on the Paradigm website.


----------



## Guest

Hey gang.. new to this forum but seems pretty good so far.

I just purchased Maple S4' for my fronts and S2's for my rear along with a C3 center. I have a Velo DD15 sub and Rotel RMB 1095 powering them with a B&K Ref 50 performing the pre/pro. I LOVE my setup! I would like to know what type of speaker cables you signature owners are using....and why. I upgraded from NHT's and I do notice that I guess I have to get used to the aluminum tweeter as it can sound a bit "sharper" than I am used to at times....so I am searching for different cables maybe...

Thanks all!

James


----------



## phreak

I just fond this old Paradigm thread , wondering if it needs to be revitalized. 6 weeks construction left on my room but I found used Sub 12's (I'm thinking two is overkill - but I love overkill) and got em while they were available. I haven't picked up my speaker package yet but am going with Monitor 11, CC390, and ADP390. I previously owned Mon 11 v4 and CC390, sold the system with the house. Starting over is a lot of work, but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## bambino

My Paradigms:
Monitor 11 front
CC390 center
ADP 590 sides
Monitor 11 rear

Tottally awesome setup, sounds great and all but now that i'm going to outboard power kinda wish i had gone with the Signatures.:dontknow:

I've been running Paradigm for almost 18 years and still have the original Monitor 3's i bought when i was just a kid.:T


----------



## Moonfly

Anybody have or heard te new SE3 floorstanders. I'm going to go take a look at these in the next week ish to replace what I have now.


----------



## bambino

Moonfly said:


> Anybody have or heard te new SE3 floorstanders. I'm going to go take a look at these in the next week ish to replace what I have now.


I read a review about them in one of the mags i've got and they rated very high, they were'nt the floor standers but the bookshelf version.

Let me know what you think of them after you scope'em out. :T


----------



## taoggniklat

Might as well add mine to the mix!

I love my Paradigms....no they aren't the best in the world, but for the money they are hard to beat.

V2 or 3, cant remember
Monitor 9
CC350
Mini Monitors
Sony 10" Sub (in the process of replacing this)


----------



## ojojunkie

Here's my Short List:

PREAMP: 
-B&K Reference 31 THX Ultra 2 

POWER AMPS:
-B&K TX4430 THX 
-B&K TX4430 THX 
-B&K ST1400 

SPEAKERS:
-Paradigm Studio Ref. 60 v3 
-Paradigm CC 370 v3 
-Paradigm Ultracube 12 










:blink:


----------



## Tdub

What is your guys take on having just the Monitor 7's alone just to get started? Do they have enough low end to get by without a sub for a while? Maybe add a center speaker in there too..


----------



## GranteedEV

Tdub said:


> What is your guys take on having just the Monitor 7's alone just to get started? Do they have enough low end to get by without a sub for a while? Maybe add a center speaker in there too..


_IMO_ from what i've heard, they'd be a nice deal used(which they're easy to find as they're popular), but overpriced if you pay MSRP.


----------



## Tdub

I can get them brand new for $650. I think they are around $800 MSRP?? They might be part of my plan B option which is to get the center stage setup nice and then ad the rest as I can. I may may be able scrounge up a 10" sub from a friend for little while but will still need the center speaker. I could get some cheap satellites to get by for the rear.


----------



## GranteedEV

Tdub said:


> I can get them brand new for $650. I think they are around $800 MSRP?? They might be part of my plan B option which is to get the center stage setup nice and then ad the rest as I can. I may may be able scrounge up a 10" sub from a friend for little while but will still need the center speaker. I could get some cheap satellites to get by for the rear.


Yes, I'd consider it for 650. 

Still, i'd probably buy this personally... i think the towers alone better the m7s and m9s, and you're getting other speakers just as a bonus. But that's just an opinion; one certainly filled with an extent of bias.


----------



## bambino

Last time i checked Audiogon had some nearly new Monitor 9's for $675.

On to your question. The 7's are a very nice speaker and will do the job, they do not go real deep but will certainly get you by until you get a sub, once paired with one and crossed over you will be impressed.:T


----------



## reed.hannebaum

Well it's been almost 4 years since I last posted on this thread. I have had some hardware changes since then but still basically running with the Paradigm Studio 20's up front and love'n their great sound as much now as back when I first got them (see equipment). I highly recommend the Paradigm brand.


----------



## Tdub

bambino said:


> Last time i checked Audiogon had some nearly new Monitor 9's for $675.
> 
> On to your question. The 7's are a very nice speaker and will do the job, they do not go real deep but will certainly get you by until you get a sub, once paired with one and crossed over you will be impressed.:T


Okay thanks. I might go have a listen this weekend at one of the somewhat local HT shops. Are the used 9's much better than the 7's?

BTW: like the SS, looked at a black one. One of my favorite trucks.....just wish they made them in a crew.


----------



## taoggniklat

Tdub said:


> Okay thanks. I might go have a listen this weekend at one of the somewhat local HT shops. Are the used 9's much better than the 7's?
> 
> BTW: like the SS, looked at a black one. One of my favorite trucks.....just wish they made them in a crew.


I have the M9 v2 and I got them instead of the M7 because of the bass extension. They were pretty similar aside from that, althought paired with a decent subwoofer that M7 might have a better midrange.

I have not heard the current versions of any of the Paradigms so I can't comment on those.


----------



## bambino

Tdub said:


> Okay thanks. I might go have a listen this weekend at one of the somewhat local HT shops. Are the used 9's much better than the 7's?
> 
> BTW: like the SS, looked at a black one. One of my favorite trucks.....just wish they made them in a crew.


The nines will go abit deeper and louder as i believe they have larger drivers, that is the route i would take that way you don't have to look back and say i wish i did.:T

Thanks for the compliment on the truck i wish i still had her, she was much easier going then the wife when it came to all my purchases.:heehee:


----------



## taoggniklat

bambino said:


> The nines will go abit deeper and louder as i believe they have larger drivers, that is the route i would take that way you don't have to look back and say i wish i did.:T
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the truck i wish i still had her, she was much easier going then the wife when it came to all my purchases.:heehee:


The 9's make you want to get up and boogie :hsd:


----------



## Tdub

Well I took the plunge today and bought some SE 1 speakers. I got them for $575pr. I'm still not sure yet. It was between them and the Monitor 7. I have 30 days to exchange if I change my mind.


----------



## bambino

Good deal! Those are the Special edition ones, right? They are good looking speakers if i remember right. Be sure to let us know your impressions.:T


----------



## Tdub

Yes they are the piano black ones. They are incredibly clear and detail! They carry over some stuff from the 10's. I listened to both the 7 and 9's. Let me say those 9's are something else! I just didn't want to spend $950 on speakers right now. The 7's had a pretty nice sound as well. Much fuller than the ones I bought which is to be expected given more guts. I still need to find a decent 10" sub to go with mine. I do have a question. I noticed that on "Billie Jean" last night when I cranked them up the right speaker made kind of a weird nose when the speaker would hit. Almost like a fart noise for a lack of better term. Is that the receiver amp maxing out with wattage maybe? It kind of concerns me. It didn't do it on a different song just BJ at the beginning.


----------



## bambino

I'm not sure but if i had to guess you maxxed them for a second and they didn't like it, wheather it was to much power or too little.:dontknow:


----------



## Tdub

Well, I just added some used Monitor 7's last night. I even had the wife bidding on them. Now I just need to snatch a sub! I think I'm starting to get addicted!!


----------



## taoggniklat

Tdub said:


> Well, I just added some used Monitor 7's last night. I even had the wife bidding on them. Now I just need to snatch a sub! I think I'm starting to get addicted!!


Once you start you can't stop.


----------



## GranteedEV

Tdub said:


> Well, I just added some used Monitor 7's last night. I even had the wife bidding on them. Now I just need to snatch a sub! I think I'm starting to get addicted!!


What are you leaning towards? Dual 15s? An 18? A 21? Infinite Baffle? :hsd:


----------



## Tdub

Well I just hooked up my new old Monitor's . These things rock the house down and I don't even have a sub yet!! :yay2:


----------



## blacklac

Tdub said:


> Well I took the plunge today and bought some SE 1 speakers. I got them for $575pr. I'm still not sure yet. It was between them and the Monitor 7. I have 30 days to exchange if I change my mind.


Man, feel good about that price. My local shop wouldn't budge at all.


----------



## Tdub

I forget how much they were retail. I'm starting to wonder if I need them seeing how they may end up being rear speakers. Still undecided.....


----------



## bambino

Tdub said:


> I forget how much they were retail. I'm starting to wonder if I need them seeing how they may end up being rear speakers. Still undecided.....


Being that you are more then happy with your new old ones and gonna use the SE's for the rear you may just want to look into some nice bookshelfs, i know the big Monitor series bookshelfs rock too.:T


----------



## Tdub

My new audio guy will probably be upset with me for bringing them back along with the Yamaha receiver! :rant:

I want to say that the Atoms were like $170 each. I thought they sounded pretty good. The SE's are clearer and more crisp but I don't know how important that is for the rear. He thought I should have them up front rather than the 7's once I hookup the PDR10 sub.


----------



## bambino

He shouldn't be too upset as long as your still buying something. I find it odd that he wants you to put a smaller speaker up front, curious as to what his logic is behind that.:scratch:


----------



## Tdub

I guess because they are such a clear speaker and would be paired with that sub? I noticed immediately that the 7's were much much louder (obviously) than these SE's. I think the atoms were even louder, just missing the detail that these SE speakers provide. They have great detail with instruments. I've spent about twice what I had planned so I may exchange them for the atoms or small monitors.


----------



## bambino

IMHO i would stick withthe big speakers up front and dial them into the sub and use the smaller ones for surround.:T


----------



## macmovieman

Well we finally got the room done and here are some of the photos. It is a smaller room and the wife wanted to try and keep it looking more like a room and less like a theater. We move the TV out for movies but keep it back against the wall the rest of the time. It is hard for me to believe that the little entertainment center can hold both of those amps!


----------



## recruit

Very nice indeed :T

Make sure you post your HT set up in our HT gallery  HERE


----------



## macmovieman

recruit said:


> Very nice indeed :T
> 
> Make sure you post your HT set up in our HT gallery  HERE


Thanks recruit, it has truly been a journey and a fun one at that... There isn't a day that goes by that it does not bring a smile to my face. There was a fight scene in Sherlock Homes and I could feel the whole room and the couch shaking fiercely. I love these speakers. :T


----------



## Tdub

Looks really good. Reminds me of my wife's decorating. Which floorstanders are those?


----------



## macmovieman

Tdub said:


> Looks really good. Reminds me of my wife's decorating. Which floorstanders are those?


My wife brought over the designer from Ethan Allen and together they color matched everything so to be honest I have no idea where I got the floorstands? :unbelievable: Our agreement was I get the speakers and her and the designer are going to try and hide them. When they saw the center channel and the SVS Ultra they laughed and said we are going to have our work cut out for us.


----------



## Tdub

I meant the speakers! lol


----------



## bambino

Very nice setup, i'll bet them Emotivas really get those Paradigms moving.:hsd: Good choices on audio gear.:T


----------



## macmovieman

Tdub said:


> I meant the speakers! lol


They are the Studio 100s in gloss black. I love the way they look!



bambino said:


> Very nice setup, i'll bet them Emotivas really get those Paradigms moving.:hsd: Good choices on audio gear.:T


Yes the Emotiva's are paired very well to the speaker output. The XPA-2 powers the two studio 100s at 300 watts per channel and the XPA-3 powers the CC-690 center and the ADP-590 rears. I also got the SVS PB13Ultra in gloss black and I am using the Denon 4308 as a pre out. It is a simple but effective set up and thank you for your kind comments. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice setup, macmovieman. It reminds me a lot of our house... one dark brown wall, plasma, and Paradigms. We haven't mounted our display yet, but I had the exact same idea of telescoping it out for movies and leaving it tucked away for the rest of the time, I'm glad to see it works so well!


----------



## macmovieman

Owen Bartley said:


> Very nice setup, macmovieman. It reminds me a lot of our house... one dark brown wall, plasma, and Paradigms. We haven't mounted our display yet, but I had the exact same idea of telescoping it out for movies and leaving it tucked away for the rest of the time, I'm glad to see it works so well!


Thanks Bartley. :T Make sure you post your photos once it is up so I can see your room too. Not a day goes by where I don't crank the tunes or watch a movie.


----------



## reed.hannebaum

macmovieman said:


> Well we finally got the room done and here are some of the photos. It is a smaller room and the wife wanted to try and keep it looking more like a room and less like a theater. We move the TV out for movies but keep it back against the wall the rest of the time. It is hard for me to believe that the little entertainment center can hold both of those amps!


Looks like a great system! I am sure you thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## caliberconst.

Wow I knew I joined this site for a reason, there are some nice looking setup's here, and I love the Paradigm thread you guys got going on here. My setup consists of Atoms v.6's for the front left and right, cc-190 for the center, and some micro monitors for the rears. The sub is a Paradigm dsp 10 all driven by a Denon 2308ci, formerly driven by a Yamaha rx-v 1400 (I actually perfered the Yammy). I have got to say Paradigm offers so much for the money, they are a tough speaker to beat for the money. I had some Polks for a few years and finally decided to upgrade. After a few months of auditioning I finally decided to check out Paradigm. I was instantly impressed with the Atoms, they sounded better to me than allot of $800-$900 sets that I auditioned, and others in that price range didn't warrant the extra $500. Going from my polk towers to my Atoms was like having the cotton pulled out of my ears! BTW Great site and Great thread fellas!


----------



## Unobtainium

New here and new to Paradigm. I've had my Studio 100's v5 for about a week, with dual sub 12's on the way. 
Got the 100's bi-amped, (vertically) and they are quite enjoyable to listen too. A Harman Kardon Signature 2.1 amp handles the highs, while an Emotiva Xpa-2 handles the lows. 
Likely going to try to hunt down a used cc-590 or 690 to replace the Mirage center for now.


----------



## MataLeo

i am new to the av world and am in need of advice. just purchased a new television panasonic tc-p50gt25. while looking for tv's i went into my local store and heard some awesome speakers playing a concert video, they were the paradigm atom monitors. i couldnt believe how they sounded so i bought them instanly(thank you tax return). i currently have a denon avr-1610 running onkyo sks-ht540's at the moment. I have yet to receive the atoms they had to order them. What should be the next purchase to make for my system? i was going to use that atoms as my front speakers. i was thinking of getting the minis as my rears or the cinema 220 center channel. my budget is kind of limited right now because of the tv purchase any suggestions would be helpful. also i am a tv,movies,video game guy dont really listen to music to much.


----------



## nova

I'd highly recommend a third Atom to use as your center.


----------



## bambino

I'd go with Nova's suggestion or go with the center suggested by Paradigm for that getup. Your gonna love the system Paradigm makes speakers that last for years, i still have a set that is allmost 18years old. I would highly recommend a sub to get the best out of the system. Enjoy, you made a great choice.:T


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Unobtainium said:


> Likely going to try to hunt down a used cc-590 or 690 to replace the Mirage center for now.


I've heard both the 590 and the 690. IMO, the latter is significantly better-sounding than the former, and worth the extra cash.


----------



## MataLeo

paradigm suggest a cc-190 to go with the atoms that i just bought. im kind of confused on what to do. do i get a cc-190 or do i spend a little more money and buy a pair of monitor 7's. with buying the monitor 7's i will be left with a not so great center channel. what do you guys think?


----------



## RodK

If you plan to keep the atoms in the front, then get the cc190. If you are looking to move the atoms to the back and get monitor 7's for the front, you could get the cc290 for now. it will still blend with the atoms . It is most important to keep your front 3 as best matched as possible. I have Titans and the cc290 for my fronts and they pan very well.


----------



## MataLeo

Would u suggest getting the cc-290 to go with the atoms for right now then in the future when I have a little more money to go with the monitor 7. Or do the think the 290 is not a good match for the atoms as fronts for now.


----------



## RodK

MataLeo said:


> Would u suggest getting the cc-290 to go with the atoms for right now then in the future when I have a little more money to go with the monitor 7.



Yes, that is what I was saying.


----------



## MataLeo

i did just that i returned/exchanged the cc-190 for the cc-290. I am keeping the atoms as my fronts for right now until i get my bonus check then i can buy a pr of monitor7's. once i get the monitor 7's i should have a great setup monitor 7 fronts, cc-290 center, and atom's as surrounds.


----------



## RodK

Congrats. Do you notice a big difference from the 190 to the 290?


----------



## Integra8

Is it possible to replace the speakers in my ADP150 surrounds to a "better" speaker? I know of someone in my area that recones speakers. Will this improve the sound any? Also they are 12+ yrs old.

Jeff


----------



## tesseract

Unless the T/S parameters of the drivers you are swapping in are close to the outgoing ones (an unlikely scenario), a crossover change will be necessary.


----------



## MataLeo

RodK said:


> Congrats. Do you notice a big difference from the 190 to the 290?


actually i do hear a big difference between the 2. Once i set up the 290 i noticed a better sound right away. If was definitely worth the restocking fee. My dealer helped me out though, they had to charge me a restocking fee of 10%, so they gave me an additional 10% off the speaker so it turned out as a good deal.Right now i love the setup with atoms as fronts and 290 as the center, i cant wait to buy those 7's it is going to sound awesome.


----------



## doublejroc

Jealous about the new 7's. They sound great. The ones I heard were powered by a Sony ES receiver. Clear, great bass, large soundstage. 
I have a pair of 9's, v.4. A bit older, but still good. They are my fronts, with a cc-170 center, and cinema surrounds. Center and surrounds need an upgrade badly. The centre got dropped, so one driver broke out... Did a sloppy job to fix it, but it's fixed none-the-less. All is powered by a onkyo 706, which does a fine job. It's all supported by a paradigm PS-1000. Don't think I'll ever get rid of that sub...alway looking for a second one, but can't justify the use for it because of my living accommodations. I believe those subs where meant to be paired with 7's or 9's when they came out how many years ago.... There's a lot of bass I can say that for sure!!!
I would like to re-cloth my grills for the 9 v.4, just as a change in looks Anyone have any thoughts? Looks to be a bit tricky....


----------



## Owen Bartley

MataLeo, good call going with the bigger centre speaker. That's where most of your material comes from when you're watching movies, so I think it always makes sense to get the best one you can that matches with your other (or future) speakers. I have the CC370 with a pair of Monitor 7s and I love them. I would go to an even bigger CC if I could, because I think I get an occasional tweeter buzz at high volume. Might need a closer look.


----------



## doublejroc

Has anyone heard if it's a bad thing to have a too big of a centre? Same question directed to surrounds...
Anyone got recent pics or their paradigm system? I hope to get some up tonight.


----------



## doublejroc

Owen - is it possible that you don't have enough power to your centre that causes the buzz at high volumes?


----------



## Owen Bartley

It could be... everything is running from my Denon 2802, which is supposed to put out 90wpc. I would think unless something is wrong that it would be enough power, especially since it is driving the main L/R towers fine. I am hoping it isn't damage to my tweeter, but maybe something loose in the enclosure, but I haven't taken a close look yet.

Oh, and I don't think you can go too big with any specific channel of your setup, as long as you are keeping things timbre-matched. If I could use another Monitor 7 for a CC I definitely would.


----------



## doublejroc

If your denon is running clean at high levels it makes me wonder if there is a defect in cc... Or, perhaps it's the centre circuitry (guts) of your receiver? Try substituting your cc with a different speaker and replay some movies at the point where you are aware of the issue. I dunno.... Hope things work out in the end!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Thanks doublejroc. Maybe a channel swap would be a good idea. I have a strong suspicion that it is something to do with the speaker iteslf, but a little extra effort in the diagnosis sure won't hurt, especially if it tells me I have a different problem altogether.


----------



## doublejroc

I had a similar problem with a previous receiver a couple of years ago. The left channel was very quiet regardless of source or listening mode. I switched up the speaker and I learned the issue was with my receiver. I got about 12 years of use out of it so I thought my money was well spent. So I got a new one! Hopefully the cheaper solution will turn out for you.


----------



## Dave Upton

I just received Studio 100 v.5's, a CC-690 center and a SUB15 for review. Liking what I'm hearing so far .


----------



## doublejroc

Jelous!


----------



## tesseract

Dave Upton said:


> I just received Studio 100 v.5's, a CC-690 center and a SUB15 for review. Liking what I'm hearing so far .


Dave - I know it's been a while since you have listened to the Sigs, but how do you feel the Studios compare to them?

I bet that Sub 15 is fun.


----------



## doublejroc

Today I picked up a Cambridge Audio One+ to power a pair of Paradigm Atom V.2. I cannot believe how well that unit made the speakers come back to life!!! I never would have thought those 14 year old (rough guesstimate!) bookshelf speakers would still stand tall. Love the paradigms!


----------



## Stylz25

Anyone want a Paradigm Monitor v.6 5.1 system?? Lol. I'm actually thinking of upgrading to the version 7's if I could sell my current system! I haven't had the v.6 that long. Currently have the Monitor 11's, cc290, adp390's and the dsp3200 which I might just keep. Anyone looking for those I live in Edmonton,Alberta!!


----------



## Stylz25

Stylz25 said:


> Anyone want a Paradigm Monitor v.6 5.1 system?? Lol. I'm actually thinking of upgrading to the version 7's if I could sell my current system! I haven't had the v.6 that long. Currently have the Monitor 11's, cc290, adp390's and the dsp3200 which I might just keep. Anyone looking for those I live in Edmonton,Alberta!!



Anyone?


----------



## doublejroc

I'd drive up on the weekend but I can't justify the upgrade right now! Argh....


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> I'd drive up on the weekend but I can't justify the upgrade right now! Argh....


What do you have now for speakers?? You looking for Monitor speakers?


----------



## doublejroc

I have monitor 9 v.4....but I need to get a new centre and want different surrounds. I'll prolly never get rid of my sub....PS-1000. I definitely got my money's worth out of it but it's something I don't want to part with.


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> I have monitor 9 v.4....but I need to get a new centre and want different surrounds. I'll prolly never get rid of my sub....PS-1000. I definitely got my money's worth out of it but it's something I don't want to part with.


Yeah I am trying to sell my Monitor 11's v.6 , cc-290 v.6 and my adp-390's v.6 and I also want to keep my subwoofer (dsp-3200). I am thinking about upgrading to the new series 7 monitors!! But I have to sell my fronts,center and rears in order to do that if I decide to!!  even though the series 7 will probly be a little more $.


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> I'd drive up on the weekend but I can't justify the upgrade right now! Argh....


Would you be willing to buy my 5.0 system if the price was right?? Curious! . Lol


----------



## doublejroc

Just checked out the new series 7. Specs on them are pretty decent! Have you heard them yet? How many dealers are there in Edmonton that you can go to?
If I seriously considered a purchase of your system, it would only be the centre. But man, the v.6 are sweet! Heard them before and they are great.


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> Just checked out the new series 7. Specs on them are pretty decent! Have you heard them yet? How many dealers are there in Edmonton that you can go to?
> If I seriously considered a purchase of your system, it would only be the centre. But man, the v.6 are sweet! Heard them before and they are great.


Yeah the new series 7 look amazing and the specs look awesome as well! I'm going to hear them as soon as my dealer gets them which is soon!! . I know there are 2 dealers that sell paradigm here in Edmonton and 1 in Leduc which is like 20 mins from Edmonton! . Wish you would buy my system so I can go upgrade!!! Lol.


----------



## doublejroc

What do you have driving your V.6?


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> What do you have driving your V.6?


I have the Onkyo TX-NR807 for now driving my Paradigm 5.1 system but I was thinking about selling that and getting an Integra or something better!  you?


----------



## doublejroc

Haha, I'm running a tx-sr702. Had the same thought about looking into an Intgra, but from what I've read on this forum theres not much point for me to do that anytime soon. I think I'll want to get separate amps to drive my mains once I move out of this townhouse. I'd also like to have dual subs. How big is the room that occupies your sub? Fills it nice?


----------



## noreason

I might be, if the price is right... Lemme know!



Stylz25 said:


> Would you be willing to buy my 5.0 system if the price was right?? Curious! . Lol


----------



## Stylz25

noreason said:


> I might be, if the price is right... Lemme know!


Where do you live? Hopefully in the Edmonton,Alberta area! lol 

I am looking to maybe sell my Monitor 11's v.6, CC-290 v.6 and my ADP-390's v.6. I might sell my DSP-3200 for the complete 5.1 but we will see since I still need a subwoofer and the DSP-3200 is awesome!! Unless I upgrade to the DSP-3400!  I have only had the system a little over a year and they are in like new amazing shape, no scratches or antying!


----------



## Stylz25

doublejroc said:


> Haha, I'm running a tx-sr702. Had the same thought about looking into an Intgra, but from what I've read on this forum theres not much point for me to do that anytime soon. I think I'll want to get separate amps to drive my mains once I move out of this townhouse. I'd also like to have dual subs. How big is the room that occupies your sub? Fills it nice?


Yeah I was thinking about dual subs but alot of freinds say I dont need another sub since the DSP-3200 just pounds and sounds awesome in my basement!!  My room is not too big....I should measure my room but its big enough I would say! The DSP-3200 fills my room and sounds so clean and deep!!! It will be better after I pick up the PBK which is soon and then on with the calibration!


----------



## noreason

Stylz25 said:


> Where do you live? Hopefully in the Edmonton,Alberta area! lol


Texas! :crying: :spend:


----------



## Stylz25

noreason said:


> Texas! :crying: :spend:


!!! I really want to sell my system!!! too bad......


----------



## noreason

Stylz25 said:


> !!! I really want to sell my system!!! too bad......


What size room do you have? I'm wondering if that setup would perform well in my room, 20x23 with a vaulted ceiling...


----------



## phreak

I could swing by your house and pick up just the ADPs. Except, my $10 probably won't make you happy enough to part with them.


----------



## Stylz25

phreak said:


> I could swing by your house and pick up just the ADPs. Except, my $10 probably won't make you happy enough to part with them.


I want to sell my whole system. And $10?? Lol. You joking?? Those ADP's are almost $1000 for the pair at msrp!! Lol


----------



## phreak

I seriously want the ADPs but jokingly mentioned $10 because I can't afford an upgrade right now. I have the 11's and CC390. When my wife found out how much I had spent already and how much more I wanted she put the brakes on. Decent rears and HTPC are on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Stylz25

phreak said:


> I seriously want the ADPs but jokingly mentioned $10 because I can't afford an upgrade right now. I have the 11's and CC390. When my wife found out how much I had spent already and how much more I wanted she put the brakes on. Decent rears and HTPC are on hold indefinitely.


Lol I thought you were joking!! Hahaha. Yeah I love my 11's and wish I could have gotten the cc390!! Can't fit that beast anywhere! The new series 7 monitors look amazing and I want to sell my 5.1 system for them!!!


----------



## Stylz25

Anyone use the PBK?? If so I was wondering if it's worth getting for my dsp3200?? Just curious as some of your opinions on the PBK and if it works?? Thx


----------



## RodK

Stylz25 said:


> Anyone use the PBK?? If so I was wondering if it's worth getting for my dsp3200?? Just curious as some of your opinions on the PBK and if it works?? Thx


What receiver are you using? Do you only have the one sub? If you have a receiver with audyssey multeq or higher, you probably will not benefit from using PBK.


----------



## Stylz25

RodK said:


> What receiver are you using? Do you only have the one sub? If you have a receiver with audyssey multeq or higher, you probably will not benefit from using PBK.


I am using the Onkyo 807 and yeah I just have the one sub (DSP-3200) I was thinking that it wouldnt be a huge benefit if I have Multeq but its on sale and a friend is splitting the cost with me! I might get it cause down the road I might get another sub.


----------

